# Is it safe to use canesten pessary when pregnant?



## kandbumpx

TMI sorry but yea, I've got thursh :oops: ... I know it's common in pregnancy but I want to know if it's safe to use the tablet thing you can put inside you.. As it says on the box "consult your doctor before using this product is pregnant" But I'm too embarrassed to go.. I know they're there to help.. But still! Lol


----------



## Anderson8

i had thrush and i just used the cream.
i would double check before using the pessary


----------



## tiggerpony

I used it and the cream at 25 weeks and it cleared the thrush up in 2 days! My baby is fine and I'm now 30 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## cyanidepill

I had to have the cream and pessary when i was 3 months pregnant, doc said it was fine and prescribed it for me with no problems. Always best to check as not everyone is the same. xx


----------



## baby5onboard

I went to the docs and asked for the combi pack but he was only happy to give me the cream and told me just to use it externally. I would just try that or if you really feel you need the pessary then give the doc a quick call just to check.


----------



## londonangel

The pessary is fine to use. They just say not to use the applicator, to be on the safe side (I think that's only in case you shove it up too far!). 

I have used the pessary twice during this pregnancy - once at 10 weeks and once at 36 weeks. I also asked the midwife on Tuesday, whether it's safe to use once full term, in case I get thrush again and then end up using the pessary and going into labour the next day or something. She said it's fine, it won't hurt the baby, etc.


----------



## mummy2lola

The mw advised me last week that the cream and pessery are fine in pregnancy,the only thing u can't use is the duo pill xx


----------



## kaths101

Yes I have been prescribed Canastan Duo twice this pregnancy.. as the others said you can use the pessery just dont use the applicator - insert it with your finger and dont push it in too far


----------



## Blue_bear

Yep, ive been given a pessary today, just not to use the applicator.


----------



## pat5

Probably abit to late to tell you, but yea u can use the pesary and cream. Its safe. They advise not to take the pill type.


----------



## sophie22

ive got it at the mo and the dr prescribed me the pessery, not the cream, the tablet one. but i had to do three days in a row. i didnt have symptoms of thrush, now i feel like ive either got thrush or a uti! typical

no one told me not to use the applicator but i did. i didnt push it in very far but it hurt!!


----------



## MILF2011

sophie22 said:


> ive got it at the mo and the dr prescribed me the pessery, not the cream, the tablet one. but i had to do three days in a row. i didnt have symptoms of thrush, now i feel like ive either got thrush or a uti! typical
> 
> no one told me not to use the applicator but i did. i didnt push it in very far but it hurt!!

hmmm....

I know that you should always check what the doc says but i would not use the pessary, just because I am really afraid to disturb things.....:nope:

It may well be because i am very anxious and from the beginning i have been advised not to use anything up there even femfresh!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I used the pessiry at 32 weeks.. which didnt work for me :( 
So i used another at 34 weeks along with cream and it cleared up fine!


----------



## sophie22

MILF2011 said:


> sophie22 said:
> 
> 
> ive got it at the mo and the dr prescribed me the pessery, not the cream, the tablet one. but i had to do three days in a row. i didnt have symptoms of thrush, now i feel like ive either got thrush or a uti! typical
> 
> no one told me not to use the applicator but i did. i didnt push it in very far but it hurt!!
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> I know that you should always check what the doc says but i would not use the pessary, just because I am really afraid to disturb things.....:nope:
> 
> It may well be because i am very anxious and from the beginning i have been advised not to use anything up there even femfresh!Click to expand...

ive read in most places its ok but not to use the pessery. i didnt mind using it too much as i knew i wasnt putting it in very far. ive got a consultant app tomorrow so will see if i need to use anymore and whats best to use x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I also got mine given to me by my hospital and prescribed by the MW second time.. if they give them out to pregnant women then im sure there perfectly fine.. just be careful using the applicator as putting it too high up could possibly cause your membrane (waters) to break. this is really uncommon and most women know there own bodies enough not to put it up too far and break there own waters lol! :D


----------



## kandbumpx

Thanks girls! :). Yea I thought it would be ok, but just thought I'd ask.. Suppose I should go to doctors. But I'm easily embarrassed.. Plus it'd save me some money haha. Seen as I've got my maternity exemption... And Ella can MW prescribe you them? I'm sure my MW has said before she can't prescribe things to me bit doctor can? :/


----------



## hulahoop09

Ive got thrush and on monday took my third lot of treatment as it wont clear. First 2 times i was orescrubed cream with applicator and this time u was prescribed pessary. I wasnt told to not use the applicator though so i used but didnt put in too far as i am sensitive about my cervix due to having a lletz few yrs ago. Xx


----------

